# Anyone get rid of there cats?



## cgamino (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone took the cats off these cars? Or punched out the cats? Any gains from this mod? Thanks


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, lots of us have. You will gain little by taking them off. The big difference maker is if you add Long tube headers with no cats.


----------

